# conversion build of Fs 18 to pelican ambush style skiff



## jrkayakin (Feb 26, 2012)

I have all the materials to build the Fs 18( http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FS18 ).I have decided I want to build a smaller skiff and found the pelican ambush ( http://www.pelicanflatsboats.com/pelicanflatsboats/Ambushgallery.html#1 )I was wondering if it was possible and if any body had any thoughts or ideas on were to start. 
Thanks josh


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...Is it possible? Definitely!
Start by building a half scale model to learn the process cheaply.
What length are you looking to build?


----------



## jrkayakin (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm thinking around 14 ' I really like the personal skiff idea I'll start by making a model


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I actually own the ambush light version and have enjoyed the simplicity of the skiff every time that I have taken it out. I only use the troll and pole method and have found it maintenance free which I really enjoy. An outboard is surely a positive as far as range goes but I like it simple. From the NMZ to the skinny water, you will enjoy the open layout and design. If your ever in the Orlando area then pm me and you can come check one out in person...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Not a bad idea but i think you'd be better off scaling up a jemwatercraft paddle board than scaling down a fs18. Check it out http://www.jemwatercraft.com/PaddleBoard.php


----------



## jrkayakin (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I think a combo of the jemwater paddle board and the fs 18 would be exactly what I want


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I understand how you feel. I love the concept of the Ambush although I've never seen one in person yet. After seeing those videos of the Ambush with a 6 HP on it, I keep second guessing my current build. 

Gator Boat Co. has a very, very, very simple plan for a flat back pirogue that they call a "Cajun Skiff". It can be built 12-16' long. It would fill the niche you are looking at perfectly. I think it is 12" deep as designed, so I don't think you'd need to lower the sheer, but it is more seaworthy than a paddleboard. 

I wouldn't scale down the FS18 because some of the design features that make it a great 18' boat are a waste of build time on a 14' boat that is designed around simplicity. Additionally, that is more than a 10% change in length, so the end result will end up being heavier than it has to be.

Nate


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I was at the Frank Sargeant Show in Tampa 
yesterday and checked out the Pelican booth.
The Pelican flats is a really nice boat...
Check them out if you get the chance.
They also have a couple of their Ambush model 
on display... They are a well built little boat
as well...Pretty cool!


----------



## jrkayakin (Feb 26, 2012)

Nate thanks for the info on gatorboats. I do like the cajun skiff I think I might widen it and maybe add a floor . I can use okume plywood so I don't think weight we be an issue.


----------



## jrkayakin (Feb 26, 2012)

Well I think I found perfect mix of boats http://www.unclejohns.com/bysk14/UJbayouskiff.htm. plans are one the way!


----------



## John_Rosende (Mar 3, 2011)

I think you should get an Ambush...but I am definitely biased on the topic.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

> Well I think I found perfect mix of boats http://www.unclejohns.com/bysk14/UJbayouskiff.htm. plans are one the way!


that hull has a rocker...it will not plane off...and i certainly would not put a very big outboard on it...i think a 2 or 3 hp to putt putt a lil faster than a trolling motor is about all it can handle..


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

Cant you reduce the rocker by widnening the transom?


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like it might be tough to fish out of, look at him sitting on the bow, she got her a$$ in the air! Why not just build a wooden kayak?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That boat has a lot of rocker in it, widening the transom won't really help that. I agree with TL, it looks like it might be odd to fish out of.

Why not go with another bateau.com design since you already have there materials? What about there new SUP design or fishing yak?
http://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=30201

http://www.bateau.com/studyplans/PY12_study.htm


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

n


> That boat has a lot of rocker in it, widening the transom won't really help that. I agree with TL, it looks like it might be odd to fish out of.
> 
> Why not go with another bateau.com design since you already have there materials? What about there new SUP design or fishing yak?
> http://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=30201
> ...


He cant. They are only going to sell it as a kit. So that kills the idea of trying to use what he already has. Get the jemwatercraft version if you ask me. That way you can use what you already have.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey that bayou skiff/ uncle johns is where I live! Gonna have to check out some more of his plans to see what I can gather locally from him...knowledge is where its at! 

I've got an old 12ft fiberglass whitehouse that I've been contemplating turning into an ambush style boat but havent really thought the process through. Still undecided about whether to use the existing fiberglass or cut it up and make some plans of my own


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

I would like to build something like the SUP on Bateau but make it where I could put a trolling motor on the back of it. Anyone have any reccomendations on where to start? It looks like they are going to start sellin ghtose as a kit may buy the kit and just make the transom stick up about 4-5 inches above the top.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been watching that build.  They are using 3mm Okume and I'm not sure that will be enough for even a trolling motor.  If I were you I'd suggest to Jacques to design in an option to add a trolling motor or even a small kicker, but I expect it will come with a serious weight penalty.  I would want 1/2" ply for the transom, 6mm stringers, and maybe 4mm for the hull.  Might as well put your request in now while they are still drawing up the plans.  I've been thinking about this type of thing myself.  If I do it I'll just design it from the keel up though and just prototype with cheap material till I get what I want, then build it out of "the good stuff".

Swamp


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yea, I have a ton of1/4" and 3/8" plywood laying all over my warehouse that I may try using. Just wish I had the stencils.


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

Check this

http://www.southernpaddler.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9098


----------

